# The Most Beautiful Song You Know



## Nocturne (Jul 10, 2008)

Not necessarily your favorite song, and you can also list multiple songs.  Post the songs, and a youtube link if you can, that you find most beautiful.

For me its a tie:

Konstantine - Something Corporate:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NwJWWnn-cw

The Tide and Its Takers - 36 Crazyfists
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiKLXpkzFJc

Another one thats up there is Legion - VNV nation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4nAzWExsuc

I cant believe I forgot 23 - Jimmy Eat World, especially this performance:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsgtHf9Bewo

Edit: Due to unforseen assumptions, I add this stipulation.  The song doesn't have to have lyrics, and use your own definition of beauty.


----------



## Monak (Jul 10, 2008)

It is a toss up between O' Fortuna and an instrumental of Greensleeves


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 10, 2008)

I keep mentioning one of these songs recently...

Konstantine - Something Corporate

23 - Jimmy Eat World

Blackout - Muse

Probably between those


----------



## Kanic (Jul 10, 2008)

Broken by Seether


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Jul 10, 2008)

Matthew Good - While we were Hunting Rabbits. Also... other Matt Good.

"Apparitions" in particular.


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 10, 2008)

umm well there a a bunch for me one that makes me cry everytime i hear it is dust in the wind from kansas ...my mom use to sing it to me... but another buetiful songb... i dont know the title but its from Atreyu singing about all the hard time and no matter what they stick together


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2008)

Death Cab for Cutie - What Sarah Said
http://youtube.com/watch?v=L1SZvhCNIY0

*il m'aime un peu? beaucoup! passionement. a la folie. pas du tout... *


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh yeah, naked as we came by iron and wine!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nd-A-iiPoLg


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 10, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Death Cab for Cutie - What Sarah Said
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=L1SZvhCNIY0
> 
> *il m'aime un peu? beaucoup! passionement. a la folie. pas du tout... *



I almost listened to this song a few minutes ago, but didn't  Your post is making me listen to it now.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 10, 2008)

Dire Straits, Brothers in Arms 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> I almost listened to this song a few minutes ago, but didn't  Your post is making me listen to it now.



hehe.

Second vote is for  I Will Follow You Into the Dark

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sfBw0IWwO5U&feature=related


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 10, 2008)

Violet Hill, Coldplay
http://youtube.com/watch?v=IakDItZ7f7Q


----------



## Azure (Jul 10, 2008)

Beautiful in what sense, there are different types of beauty ya know.  My vote is for orchestral music.  I don't remember then name of the song, but it touched me very deeply.  I wish I could find it.  Doesn't help I heard it live.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 10, 2008)

most beautiful song?

well one that effected me most was my heart will go on by celine dion...


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 10, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> hehe.
> 
> Second vote is for  I Will Follow You Into the Dark
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=sfBw0IWwO5U&feature=related



And thats the Death Cab song I already know and love.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 10, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Beautiful in what sense, there are different types of beauty ya know.  My vote is for orchestral music.  I don't remember then name of the song, but it touched me very deeply.  I wish I could find it.  Doesn't help I heard it live.



In whatever sense that seems most appropriate to you.  Beauty is diffferent for many, I'm nto gonna define it.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 10, 2008)

Ooo... would be a tie between:

Sarah Brightman "Deliver Me" - http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=zuECcqgwrvo

and

Enya "May it Be" - http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=hitAHKGqJZI

Both wonderful and enchanting songs.  Especially love the line in May it Be "May it be when darkness calls, your heart will be true."


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> In whatever sense that seems most appropriate to you.  Beauty is diffferent for many, I'm nto gonna define it.



With no lyrics?  Quitting the Body.  Had it in my sig for awhile.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoF2rBOnsb4&feature=related


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 10, 2008)

Daft punk- make love 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=l_lSIirgMFU

Daft punk- emotion 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=jMeaDJny954

Both beautiful songs in my opinion ^^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 10, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Daft punk- make love
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=l_lSIirgMFU
> 
> Daft punk- emotion
> ...



Anything by Daft Punk is amazing ^^


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 10, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Anything by Daft Punk is amazing ^^


I have to agree with that sentiment! Daft Punk is pretty freaking amazing.

I have to say the most beautiful song is a song my chorus sang last year. I can't remember the name, but it was wonderfully soothing and flowed nicely. Curse me for forgetting the name....


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2008)

Found it.  Such a sad song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDbfOdvFBrA


----------



## virus (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd like to post mine but no one will get it. Seeing mostly everyone predominantly thinks lyrics are the key of beauty.


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 10, 2008)

virus said:


> I'd like to post mine but no one will get it. Seeing mostly everyone predominantly thinks lyrics are the key of beauty.


 i dont i love the music too


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2008)

virus said:


> I'd like to post mine but no one will get it. Seeing mostly everyone predominantly thinks lyrics are the key of beauty.



Go for it, I just added two songs from a videogame OST lol.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 10, 2008)

Daft punk- voyager 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=YTDjFsynhK0

no lyrics but still amazing and beautiful... this song got me playing a bass ^^

Daft punk- Something about us 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=t8kml1bMAd0

Well just listen to it and you will see why


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 10, 2008)

virus said:


> I'd like to post mine but no one will get it. Seeing mostly everyone predominantly thinks lyrics are the key of beauty.



Anyone who thinks a song has to contain lyrics or any particular part to be beautiful doesn't understand music.


----------



## Kanic (Jul 10, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Anyone who thinks a song has to contain lyrics or any particular part to be beautiful doesn't understand music.


 
Beauty is in the eye, or in this case the ear, of the beholder, or listener...


----------



## mukichan (Jul 10, 2008)

"Pictures of You" by The Last Goodnight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGmdoOP7E24


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 10, 2008)

Ocean, an acoustic instrumental by john butler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VAkOhXIsI0

Go ahead and watch this, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 10, 2008)

ACDC- Ride on
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Mcm2PUhX1MY&feature=related

Well i got dumped a few months ago, and as dumb as i am, i listened to this song.... it sorta made me cry ^^;

Oh, and its the 1st ACDC slow song, thats kinda a love song
Its a ACDC song that might make you cry lol
yes, Bon scott is dead, (thats why there are pics in the video) infact this was Bon scotts Last recorded song (as i heard)

well there it is lol enjoy


----------



## Kajet (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0jUB7QNLB0 and somehow not really knowing the lyrics makes it even more beautiful...

<-- nerd, at least enough to have bought the soundtrack on cd when it came out


----------



## KilgoreWolfe (Jul 10, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Found it.  Such a sad song.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDbfOdvFBrA




I was going to say that one.

Also, the second movement of Dvorak's 9th Symphony is just unspeakably beautiful.

Lastly, "Everywhere" by Polaris.  Such a gorgeous song.  I tried looking for it on Youtube, but was only able to find a very quiet cover, and two crappy remixes.  Alas.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 10, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Beautiful in what sense, there are different types of beauty ya know.  My vote is for orchestral music.  I don't remember then name of the song, but it touched me very deeply.  I wish I could find it.  Doesn't help I heard it live.



I was actually gonna mention the same thing.........but anways, I consider that most beautiful pieces of music the ones that move me emotionally, in my case, music that makes me cry happy tears ^^.........some examples of which are

The entire sountrack to the movie Spirit
The opening song from the movie Dinosaur
and "Flight over North Rim" by Nicholas Gunn - a track from a CD that my parents bought at the Grand Canyon, a CD that I thought was gonna be terrible


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2008)

KilgoreWolfe said:


> I was going to say that one.
> 
> Also, the second movement of Dvorak's 9th Symphony is just unspeakably beautiful.
> 
> Lastly, "Everywhere" by Polaris.  Such a gorgeous song.  I tried looking for it on Youtube, but was only able to find a very quiet cover, and two crappy remixes.  Alas.




I'll look for it.  Sounds like the song warrants a listen.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 10, 2008)

Actually found the last song I listed above "Flight over North Rim" with google, seems to load slowy though, so be patient ^^

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...ver+north+rim&ei=Y8Z2SJSnNpO0rgL2kv2SCw&hl=en


----------



## Azure (Jul 10, 2008)

IkodoMoonstrife said:


> I was actually gonna mention the same thing.........but anways, I consider that most beautiful pieces of music the ones that move me emotionally, in my case, music that makes me cry happy tears ^^.........some examples of which are
> 
> The entire sountrack to the movie Spirit
> The opening song from the movie Dinosaur
> and "Flight over North Rim" by Nicholas Gunn - a track from a CD that my parents bought at the Grand Canyon, a CD that I thought was gonna be terrible


Spirit made me cry too .  Damn Disney, pushing all my buttons!


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/music/Polaris/_/Everywhere

Not a video, but YAY last fm.


----------



## valkura (Jul 10, 2008)

I shall nominate:

Death Cab - Transatlanticism

Evanescence - So Close

Edit - and Evanescence - Understanding (WARNING: contender for most emo song on the planet)


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 10, 2008)

Barber's Adagio for Strings.

Bach's Sinfonta to Cantata #29

Some of the songs off the Soundtracks to "All the Mornings of the World" and "Gladiator."

Brian Eno's: Big Ship, Another Green World, Golden Hours, (album: Another Green World), This, How Many Worlds (album: Another Day on Earth), Sparrowfall

Da Funk, Daft Punk

Juno Reactor's: High Energy Protons, Landing, The Heavens, God is God, Conga Fury


----------



## Jack (Jul 10, 2008)

Sarah Mclachlan - In The Arms Of The Angle.

try to think very deeply into it.


----------



## Kama (Jul 11, 2008)

Hear Me Out - Frou Frou
Your call- Secondhand Serenade http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4moaQZoO3Q (loveless video, beautiful heartfelt lyrics)
and I Will Follow You Into the Dark is absolutely divine, 
that and (A?) Walk Through Hell -Say Anything http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crFQOkkWynQ

Also, (how could i forget?) Iris- The Goo Goo Dolls http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYYE5-tQ_dw (loveless)
Almost Lover- A Fine Frenzy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l27_6jBq-RE (amazing voice and beautiful piano)
Feathery Wings - Voltaire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oMxckcYTg8
Im a music whore...... >>


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 11, 2008)

Donna Lewis - I Love You Always Forever  (Took me eight years to track down this song, believe it or not >.<)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5sAyRUg5Zc (mind the sudden change of song at the end)


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 11, 2008)

The 99 and 98 marches
The Child Deirdre
The Blood of Cuchulainn

And I'm a sucker for Disney, so:
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=mD4664Iine4
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=uTj8TAEPl6g
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=lHGkfOphNvw

Blame Takun for this one:
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=sfBw0IWwO5U
<3


----------



## KilgoreWolfe (Jul 11, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I'll look for it.  Sounds like the song warrants a listen.



I can email it to you or something, if you want.


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

KilgoreWolfe said:


> I can email it to you or something, if you want.



Was the Last FM one I linked a bit ago it?  I think it might have been :3


----------



## KilgoreWolfe (Jul 11, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Was the Last FM one I linked a bit ago it?  I think it might have been :3



Oh, whoops, didn't see that.  Yeah, that's it. =3


----------



## FeralPup (Jul 11, 2008)

1.The Remembrance Ballad ~ Atreyu
2. Demonology and Heartache ~ Atreyu

Both are by Atreyu yes, Atreyu is my favorite band yes, but they are both beautiful songs both lyrically and musically in my opinion :3


The Theft ~ Atreyu  (Link is video)
 When Two Are One ~ Atreyu


----------



## Lukar (Jul 11, 2008)

Can You Feel the Love Tonight (Techno Remix of Abercrombie & Fitch Version)

Everytime We Touch - Cascada

Sorry, I'm not that good at choosing "beautiful" songs...


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 11, 2008)

For me, the most beautiful song I've heard is by my favorite Band, H.I.M.

"Heaven Tonight"

I'm sure there's more, but I can't think of any right now.  All I can think of are H.I.M songs. xD


----------



## evilteddybear (Jul 11, 2008)

Vienna- Billy Joel
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NzSHUYXoVIY&feature=related
More Than a Memory- Garth Brooks
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wMVvE7k47js
When No Ones Around- Garth Brooks

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road- Elton John
http://youtube.com/watch?v=43Ho_6C_fM4
I Pagliacci- Pavarotti
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ky271W94VHA
I Don't Have to Wonder- Garth Brooks
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vz6Joeja7xo
You Had Me From Hello- George Strait

The Change- Garth Brooks (tears to my eyes...)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=f5xtuBxWQlY&feature=related


----------



## valkura (Jul 11, 2008)

Pup said:


> 1.The Remembrance Ballad ~ Atreyu
> 2. Demonology and Heartache ~ Atreyu
> 
> Both are by Atreyu yes, Atreyu is my favorite band yes, but they are both beautiful songs both lyrically and musically in my opinion :3



++

Add The Theft.


----------



## FeralPup (Jul 11, 2008)

valkura said:


> ++
> 
> Add The Theft.




haha yesh! that too! :3
Atreyu = <3


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 11, 2008)

I think the ballad titled "Sgt. MacKenzie" from the movie "We Were Soldiers" has to be the most beautiful and poignant song (to me).

I just love the whole aura of the song; the bagpipes, the flat tone that seems to resonate forever; the lyrics... OMFG! The lyrics are just haunting.

I'll post the video clip of the scene where the song comes out (it is the final assault on the VC position, where the helicopter gunships show up and strafe the enemy) , if you;ve seen the movie.)


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2008)

A song written by a friend of mine called "Once Again."


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 11, 2008)

Any version of Ave Maria
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_-uUjsx3ao]This one's good- by Gounod[/url]
And the other version by Schubert
The latter is more popular.

This is _the_ Enrico Caruso singing Ombra Mai FÃ¹ - another popular operatic aria


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 11, 2008)

Is there a limit to how long the list can be? I know a lot of beautiful songs...though most aren't exactly obscure...

"Love, Reign O'er Me" - The Who
"Mother" - Pink Floyd
"Comfortably Numb" - Pink Floyd
"Learning to Fly"(title?) - Pink Floyd
"The Crystal Ship" - The Doors
"Black Swan" - Thom Yorke (yes, he says "****ed-up" quite a bit in it--so what?)
"Like a Stone" - Audioslave
"Lonely Day" - System of a Down
"Iris" - Goo Goo Dolls
"Everlong" - Foo Fighters
"Tonight, Tonight" - The Smashing Pumpkins
"Luna" - The Smashing Pumpkins
"Stand Inside Your Love" - The Smashing Pumpkins
"Perfect" - The Smashing Pumpkins
"Haushinka" - Green Day
"Jesus of Suburbia" - Green Day
"Are We the Waiting" - Green Day

...and...that's about all I can think of right now. Too many even so, right?


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 11, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Not necessarily your favorite song, and you can also list multiple songs. Post the songs, and a youtube link if you can, that you find most beautiful.
> 
> For me its a tie:
> 
> ...


The most beautiful song I have heard for me was "Mad World" by Gary Jules


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 11, 2008)

Sull'Aria from the Marriage of Figaro. AKA the song Andy was playing over the prison PA system in Shawshank Remdemption.


The beauty entirely depends on the interpretation of those playing it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 11, 2008)

Lacrimosa by Ufomammut.


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 11, 2008)

Hallowed Be Thy Name - Iron Maiden
Nebel - Rammstein
Beyond Time - Apocalyptica


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 11, 2008)

Samoya_Wulf said:


> The most beautiful song I have heard for me was "Mad World" by Gary Jules



D'oh! I forgot that one...it is really good, though.

And I figured I'd add some more...just to further weaken my superlatives:

"Heart of Gold" - Neil Young
"I Wish I was a Girl" - Counting Crows
"Speedway" - Counting Crows
"Colorblind" - Counting Crows
(Also, most--if not all--the stuff from _August and Everything After_)
"Blue" - The Jayhawks
"Sweet Dreams" - Eurythmics
"Ode to my Family" - The Cranberries
"Northern Star" - Hole
"Soco Amaretto Lime" - Brand New (okay, so it's emo. At least it's not as bad as, say, Red Jumpsuit Apparatus...)
"I've Got it All (Most)" - Modest Mouse
"Ocean Breathes Salty" - Modest Mouse
"Swing Life Away" - Rise Against
"Shine" - Collective Soul
"The World I know" - Collective Soul
"Shimmer" - Fuel
"Song for You" - Fuel
"Stars" - Hum
"Incident on 57th Street" - Bruce Springsteen
"Freefallin'" - Tom Petty
"Greensleeves" - Some 16th-century British guy...they didn't have names back then, it seems 

I should probably start putting in more "proper" rock songs, huh? Well...meh, I can't think of many such songs that I'd consider "beautiful", per se...cool, complex, gripping, etc., sure...eh, I dunno.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 11, 2008)

"We Close Our Eyes" by Oingo Boingo. Even though it was slightly ruined by an ex liking it, too.

Also, "Unloveable" by the Smiths. *snif*


----------



## RiggitDoberman (Jul 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzoZnivlLhw


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh, I thought of two others: Georgia Lee and Take It With Me, by Tom Waits.


----------



## KilgoreWolfe (Jul 12, 2008)

Okay, I just had to add this song:

ABBA -- "Our Last Summer"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eoDjKcZamM

I <3 ABBA so much.


----------



## valkura (Jul 12, 2008)

KilgoreWolfe said:


> Okay, I just had to add this song:
> 
> ABBA -- "Our Last Summer"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eoDjKcZamM
> ...



I prefer the A*Teens version.

That said, I forgot about ABBA and their cover posse group.  Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## evilteddybear (Jul 12, 2008)

Worry Rock- Greenday


----------



## KilgoreWolfe (Jul 12, 2008)

valkura said:


> I prefer the A*Teens version.
> 
> That said, I forgot about ABBA and their cover posse group.  Thank you for reminding me.



Bleh, I don't really care for the A*Teens.  All they really did (with ABBA songs, anyway) was make ABBA songs suitable for the Radio Disney fanbase.  I vastly prefer the originals--and I heard the A*Teens first.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 12, 2008)

Ah, Tommy the cat. Yeah, "All the World is Green" is probably my favorite 'pretty' Tom Waits song.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, what I know would be either Paint it Black by the Stones or the Animals' House of the Rising Sun.
Maybe also Lux Aeterna


----------



## Snowden (Jul 12, 2008)

You Can't Hide - Sanctus Real


----------



## Monarq (Jul 12, 2008)

Bittersweet Symphony by the Verve
Brothers in Arms by Dire Straits


----------



## valkura (Jul 12, 2008)

KilgoreWolfe said:


> Bleh, I don't really care for the A*Teens.  All they really did (with ABBA songs, anyway) was make ABBA songs suitable for the Radio Disney fanbase.  I vastly prefer the originals--and I heard the A*Teens first.


Heh, they totally did make it suitable for Radio Disney and not much else.  That said.... I don't like songs that make me feel like I'm being forced to listen to my parents' music.  The ABBA versions do that, A*Teens don't. :-\


----------



## KilgoreWolfe (Jul 12, 2008)

valkura said:


> Heh, they totally did make it suitable for Radio Disney and not much else.  That said.... I don't like songs that make me feel like I'm being forced to listen to my parents' music.  The ABBA versions do that, A*Teens don't. :-\



Well then how about this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r14W19FHNZE&feature=related


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 12, 2008)

apologise by onerepublic


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 12, 2008)

Endlessly by Muse


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 12, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> apologise by onerepublic



With or without timberland?


----------



## StormSong (Jul 12, 2008)

Nightwish - Sleeping Sun

First time I heard it I cried.


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 12, 2008)

In order from most beautiful to least in my eyes:

1. Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You
2. The Who - Behind Blue Eyes
3. Alanis Morissette - Thank U
4. Avril Lavigne - My Happy Ending


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 12, 2008)

Ah man I can't believe I forgot about 23. I need to get that song sometime.
And on the subject of numbers..

Thirty Three - Smashing Pumpkins
This is a really good song and video


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 13, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Ah man I can't believe I forgot about 23. I need to get that song sometime.
> And on the subject of numbers..
> 
> Thirty Three - Smashing Pumpkins
> This is a really good song and video



I agree.  Stunning.


----------



## Get-dancing (Jul 13, 2008)

Anything Brian Eno.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 13, 2008)

Sleeps With Butterflies - Tori Amos
Waiting - City And Color
Sweet Lullaby - Deep Forest
Martha's Song - Deep Forest
Between Mind And Heart - Enigma
Leaving Hope - Nine Inch Nails
Disposition - Tool
Intension - Tool
Roslin And Adama - Battlestar Galactica OST
Pegasus - Battlestar Galactica OST
Something Dark is Coming - Battlestar Galactica OST

some don't have official vids, but it's not the movie, it's the music. *S*


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 13, 2008)

LoinRockerForever said:


> Endlessly by Muse




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-us4wPmh72g&feature=related

Got a link


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

My Old Kentucky Home. If done right nothing can touch it.


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm so glad I found this thread. I ADORE music with this type of feel to it.


Bolded ones are personal favorites.

My Immortal - Evanescence

*Good Enough - Evanescence*    (This is the one with the best musical quality, and the introduction into the main melody. But compared to the actual music file [Which I have], the quality is still pathetic. The bass is barely existent ... that REALLY pisses me off.)

Awake - Secondhand Serenade

*Let Go - Frou Frou*

Candlelight - Imogen Heap    (She's the singer in Frou Frou, for those that don't know.)

* My December - Linkin Park*

How Could This Happen To Me - Simple Plan

Meet You There - Simple Plan    (Has a more energy than most other songs here.)

Kismet - Bond  (Look up Aladdin 3150 on Newgrounds for a STUNNING animation using this music. Very nice.)

Oceanic - Bond

Saved Your Life - Army of Me

*Perfect - Army of Me*

*If Everyone Cared - Nickleback*

Here Without You - 3 Doors Down

Landing in London - 3 Doors Down

Wake Me Up When September Ends - Greenday

Tiger Lily - Matchbook Romance

*Bubbly - Colbie Caillat*   (This is the one without the percussion... I am HIGHLY biased towards this version)

*Listen To Your Heart* - DHT   (The volume is a bit lower here...)

*Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's*

*You and Me - Lifehouse*


And the song I consider MOST beautiful...



*Kismet - Silent Sancturary*


Youtube KILLS song quality... *snorts*

I've got more. I'll post those up another time. Hopefully, I didn't repeat anything. Also, ignore the videos. You should Minimize the browser, and listen that way. I find the most pleasure in doing so. In my opinion, most videos ruin that. And half these aren't even that good.

Have a blast.

Oh and Cathulu, you have good taste, hahaha.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 17, 2008)

If I may rant for a second, they are not called "Greenday". The band took their name from a song they wrote about a 24-hour marijuana binge. Hence "Green", hence "Day". Two words--not one, never one, never to be one.

Okay, thank you--rant over.

Baba O'Riley - The Who
Behold! the Nightmare - The Smashing Pumpkins (the title really doesn't fit the music, though--seriously)
Lost in the Flood - Bruce Springsteen

I'm gonna have to dip into anime and video game songs now...sorry everyone.

Adieu - Cowboy Bebop
Blue - The Seatbelts f/Mai Yamane (Cowboy Bebop)
Call Me, Call Me - Cowboy Bebop (not sure who performed it, but Steve Conte apparently did the vocals...)
The Real Folk Blues - Cowboy Bebop
Kids Ran Through the Town - Nobuo Uematsu (FFVI)
(Red XIII's theme--forget the name) - Nobuo Uematsu (FFVII)
Liberi Fatali - Nobuo Uematsu (FFVIII)
Magical Dreamers - Chrono Cross (I forget who did the songs there)
The Etna Boogie - Disgaea: Hour of Darkness
Sinful Rose - Disgaea 2: Cursed Memories
(That song from Killer7 that, despite being arguably the best one in the game, wasn't put on the OST) - Killer7 (O RLY?)

Yeah, that's definitely it. I've gotta stop mass-listing these songs, since I have no real hierarchy. Still, there are at least some good ones in the three posts I've made so far here, am I right?


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 17, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> If I may rant for a second, they are not called "Greenday". The band took their name from a song they wrote about a 24-hour marijuana binge. Hence "Green", hence "Day". Two words--not one, never one, never to be one.
> 
> Okay, thank you--rant over.




Okay... Green (SPACE -- I HOPE YOU SEE THIS SPACE.) Day. My BAD. *laughs* Sheesh...


----------



## NinjaWulf (Jul 17, 2008)

Mostly the most beautiful I think are ones that make me cry. And here they are. a lil notice, If you know as much as the lead singer as I do, you'll be crying.

Tearjerker by: KoRn- It's really just a sad song. Its a general scene into Jonathan Davis' childhood. http://youtube.com/watch?v=NQxg5SX0UeI

Daddy by: KoRn- The singer Jonathan Davis was raped as a child by his baby sitter and no one belived him and he wrote this song about it. It's so emotional he even cries singing it.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=0a0mT1udjZU (listen to end. Thats when he starts to break down)

My Gift to You by: KoRn- This is about his girlfriend who wanted to kill him and he was too afraid to break up with her because of how she would react.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fgzbi4Pgn5g (its the semi-end that gets to me)


----------



## Jarz (Jul 17, 2008)

David Lanz - Lost in paradise
Dean John - Farewell
Other songs from Joannie Madden like The Immigrant, Down by the salley gardens, The black rose, and others i dont even know the name because i download a pack where no name was given, and haven't found more ...


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 17, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> Okay... Green (SPACE -- I HOPE YOU SEE THIS SPACE.) Day. My BAD. *laughs* Sheesh...



Thank you, and I sincerely apologize for my grammar-flaming ways. I am obsessive about...well...pretty much everything I know, really...particularly if, in the grand scheme of things, it is completely irrelevant. That does not make it right or logical in any way, and I do not mean it to--it is merely how I am, as I explain it.

So...any Dylan fans here? (Bob Dylan, I mean.)


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 17, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Thank you, and I sincerely apologize for my grammar-flaming ways. I am obsessive about...well...pretty much everything I know, really...particularly if, in the grand scheme of things, it is completely irrelevant. That does not make it right or logical in any way, and I do not mean it to--it is merely how I am, as I explain it.





Don't apologize, dude. *smiles* It was a useful tidbit of information. Plus, I found the sudden flood of obessive-compulsive knowledge quite entertaining. Hahaha.

About this Bob Dylan?... never heard of him.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd say When you were young by The Killers.

I can't take most songs that are meant to be beautiful seriously.
Like that Titanic song, I can't remember the name though.

I always sing It with my cousin in a mocking voical tone. Hahaha.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 17, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> So...any Dylan fans here? (Bob Dylan, I mean.)



i have only heard Blowin' in the Wind, it's a great song, but the voice not so good >.<


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 17, 2008)

Ruiisu said:


> I'd say When you were young by The Killers.




FINALLY. Someone else that likes this song! *laughs*


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 17, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> FINALLY. Someone else that likes this song! *laughs*


 
OH yeah HIGH FIVE!

Yay Killers!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 17, 2008)

Oceanlab- Satelite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-MYItfZN-4


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 17, 2008)

Ruiisu said:


> OH yeah HIGH FIVE!



I only have three fingers...


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 17, 2008)

_Old Wives Tale_ by *Anthony Phillips*. The solo version off his "Archive Collection, Volume 2" is especially beautiful (it was originally performed as a duet for acoustic guitar... which was also quite good).

Sadly, since only a handful of people around the globe have heard of him (aside from those who recognize him as one of the founding members of Genesis), finding YouTube videos of him performing are as rare as hen's teeth.

Fortunately, one fan in Spain had enough talent to create a solo adaptation of the song by ear, and put it on YouTube. He did a great job.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 17, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=C8IQlax-egE

"She Will Be Loved" ~ Maroon5

It makes me cry every time... Why? Cause this was what my first boyfriend sang to me when he asked me out.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 17, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> Don't apologize, dude. *smiles* It was a useful tidbit of information. Plus, I found the sudden flood of obessive-compulsive knowledge quite entertaining. Hahaha.
> 
> About this Bob Dylan?... never heard of him.



Had I fully-working tear glands, that would activate them--not only because I'm a fan, but also because I was named for him.

Seriously...how's that happen? Just...born too late, or what?

Always good to know my immature outbursts can amuse people. Thank you! ::Bows and falls out of thread:: D'oh!!

::Flies back in a moment later:: Now, let's see...what else was here...?



Charkonian said:


> FINALLY. Someone else that likes this song! *laughs*



Umm...'scuse me there, dood, but... :oints further up::

...
Oh! And sorry, everyone--just found one more to add to my list.

"Golden City" - Aquarium

Yes, it's in Russian. No, I don't speak it myself (yet). I got a good translation from my mate--good thing he speaks the language, or I'd never have heard it.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 17, 2008)

i don't know why i remembered the song Heat of the moment - Asia when you said the song When you were young by The Killers... maybe i feel a perturbation in the force or something


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Right now, the most beautiful song I can think of is "Every Time We Touch" by Cascada.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 17, 2008)

Wind's Nocturne...
Seven Seas..


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 17, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Had I fully-working tear glands, that would activate them--not only because I'm a fan, but also because I was named for him.
> 
> Seriously...how's that happen? Just...born too late, or what?




*laughs* I'm immune to references. Been that way for as long as I can remember. Born 1989, April 10th. I don't know if that's late or not, but I've just never heard of anyone like that. From your reaction, he's supposedly an icon of some sort.

I guess I'll look him up. Sounds intriguing enough -- at least, in your description. *chuckles*


----------



## mukichan (Jul 17, 2008)

"How Did I Fall in Love With You" ~Backstreet Boys

... Go ahead and kill me... I'm probably the only furfag here that still likes backstreet boys...


----------



## pheonix (Jul 18, 2008)

Billy joel piano man great song.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ1_M_L_RSI

take on me by A-Ha. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIzUD7FKcBk

Metallica-Nothing else matters. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WajTOrmsEM

I have plunty more but the list would go on to long. I like a large variety of music.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 18, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> *laughs* I'm immune to references. Been that way for as long as I can remember. Born 1989, April 10th. I don't know if that's late or not, but I've just never heard of anyone like that. From your reaction, he's supposedly an icon of some sort.
> 
> I guess I'll look him up. Sounds intriguing enough -- at least, in your description. *chuckles*



...umm...actually, dood, you're five months and five days older than I.

But then, my dad, being old, listened and still listens to old music, so...

But I was talking about my name IRL, so I kinda messed up the context/sentence anyway...

And yes, he was in fact one of the most influential songwriters of the '60s...did political folk-rock sort of songs right as the protests really got going, and they picked him as the "leader" of the movement. Admittedly, not the greatest singer, but the lyrics more than make up for it, I'd say. (Then again, I might be a little biased )


----------



## mukichan (Jul 18, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Billy joel piano man great song.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ1_M_L_RSI
> 
> take on me by A-Ha. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIzUD7FKcBk
> 
> ...



Billy Joel = <3

Edit: Forgot to add this song too...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n46E7dnkY4s

Kimi no Negai wo by Miyavi... ^^ I don't know what he's saying, but GOD! I love his voice. x3


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSUIl78vyrA
T___T


----------



## mukichan (Jul 18, 2008)

"I Should Tell You" from the musical RENT.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9WvAXJfvbo


----------



## pheonix (Jul 18, 2008)

Queen Bohemian Rhapsody

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI&feature=related

System Of A Down - Aerials http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6FbEmDDcU

AC/DC - Back in Black http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXaZmY52gHM

just a few more good songs.


----------



## Emil (Jul 18, 2008)

Fucking an Animal- GWAR

http://mx.youtube.com/watch?v=vCNYK_9hKDk


----------



## pheonix (Jul 19, 2008)

Emil said:


> Fucking an Animal- GWAR
> 
> http://mx.youtube.com/watch?v=vCNYK_9hKDk



that song was hilarious I loved it.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2008)

Everlast - What Its Like http://mx.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9f9Eybv4I

epic song, listen, learn it, love it.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 21, 2008)

Johnny I Hardly Knew Ya by The Dropkick Murphys...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=QKIocZ3WbgE

Also... The Final Countdown...

But not really.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 21, 2008)

Emil said:


> Fucking an Animal- GWAR
> 
> http://mx.youtube.com/watch?v=vCNYK_9hKDk



Actually I change my answer to this, on a related note, watch this thing. At first it sucks and then Oderus shows up and it becomes awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD2xTNvxzBw

Also this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWRKlNlRsgI&feature=related


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 21, 2008)

I have to say:

We are the world -By bandaid


----------



## DavidWiley (Jul 21, 2008)

Sugar - System of a Down 

Now thats a beautiful song :]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2008)

Smashing Pumpkins- disarm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQtLoJlQD6E

Radiohead- Karma police
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LeLAELIxKY


----------



## pheonix (Jul 21, 2008)

Smashing Pumpkins 1979 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrivjzw0RlI&feature=related

Reel Big Fish - Sell Out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sg0W2hJF94&feature=related

Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTW8oUV8Aq0

more good music enjoy.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 21, 2008)

Waltz of the Spirits -Fox Amoore. http://www.myspace.com/foxamoore

He also has a Fur Affinity account.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 21, 2008)

The redone version of Cooridors of Time from the Chrono Resurrection project is really well done and relaxing.
http://tssf.gamemusic.ca/Remakes/ChronoStuff/CR/Corridors_of_Time_SoundtrackVer.mp3


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd like to make a contribution as well =)

I'll list these in no particular order, I love them all equally but for different reasons =)

'Follow Me' by Lange feat. The Morrighan 
The voice of Cecily Fay from The Morrighan is amazing imo and the melody is awesome as well =D

'Good Riddance (Time of your life)' by Green Day 
I'm sure this has been posted before =P But I love it enough to post it another time =) I hate it that the official video is basically impossible to find on YT now... I used to have it faved from Universial studios own channel but then they vanished =/ Now all I can find are crappy live performances... music is never good live, except for perhaps orchestral music because then the audience is quiet =P

'L'Amour Toujours' by Gigi D'Agostino
I love this song a LOT due to personal reasons and to me it's very beautiful =)

'Now We Are Free' by Lisa Gerrard & Hans Zimmer
This song has always given me serious goosebumps and made me all teary eyed =( It's beautifully sad. I also love Gladiator =P

And that is all you get from me this time =P Might add more as they come to mind =)


----------

